# Fragen zu 64 Bit



## mk3 (2. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,


Klappt ISPConfig 2 mit Ubuntu 64 Bit?
Ist es jetzt schon sinnvoll auf ISPConfig 3 umzusteigen?
Vieln Dank


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2008)

> Klappt ISPConfig 2 mit Ubuntu 64 Bit?


Ja.



> Ist es jetzt schon sinnvoll auf ISPConfig 3 umzusteigen?


Das hängt davon ab, wie Du es einsetzt. Wenn sich bei Dir Kunden im Interface einloggen können, würde ich ISPConfig 2 nehmen. Ansonsten kann man ISPConfig 3 versuchen, da würde ich dann aber die aktuellste Version aus dem SVN nehmen. Außerdem solltest Du vorher mal in den Bugtracker sehen, ob da irgend was als defekt gelistet ist, was Du unbedingt brauchst.


----------

